# Newest Project: Coal Fired Hudson



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

With the Norfolk and Western Class j 611, and Accucraft Mogul under way: the newest coal fired project has begun: CP Hudson.

The breakdown phase-

The biggest problem getting the CP Hudson apart was the goop that was used to adhere the insulation to the smokebox (discounting have to make sure all the little screws/bolts that were cross threaded or had bad heads). As this project moves forward there will be a variety of of changes from it boiler jacket color, road name, number, front end, lights, along with the coal firing arrangements.


Starting point- removing the skirts and piping 










Removal of cab is unscrew the back wall of the cab( exterior screw heads ) Then underside of the cab floor remove the screws holding the cab. 

Then disconnect the reverser in the cab and at the boiler jacket 











While in the back head area unscrew the large screw under the firebox holding the boiler in place at the cab end 











Disconnect the blower and exhaust 











Unscrew the four saddle screws 











Remove the screws for the piping along with the stainless steel screws on the firebox jacket area. Of course all items on the top of boiler such 

as the safeties must be removed for the next step. 












Lift the entire boiler and wrapper off the frame. Then wiggle and pull the boiler out of the jacket.










Interesting points of design
Sight glass









Full length brick arch












When all said and done, at this point, during the 2010-11 conversions we will be involved with thanks to Justin: Boilers by Justin -


*Coal Fired*_
Aster NYC Hudson
Accucraft CP Hudson
Accucraft K27
Accucraft Mogul
Samhongsa N & W J611
Aster Berkshire_


_*Future boiler projects:*
Accucraft F4/F5 alcohol fired conversion
Accucraft AC-9 (coal fired)_


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Charles on 12 Nov 2010 11:30 AM 
With the Norfolk and Western Class j 611, and Accucraft Mogul under way: the newest coal fired project has begun: CP Hudson.




_*Future boiler projects:*
Accucraft F4/F5 alcohol fired conversion
Accucraft AC-9 (coal fired)_



Am I to understand that you're converting an AC-12 Cab Forward into an AC-9 yellowstone???
That would be quite a task!









Regardless, I can't help but to cringe at the idea of having any southern pacific locomotive be coal fired... All, or at least most, of their engines were oil fired, since coal isn't readily available on the west coast.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Anthony Duarte on 12 Nov 2010 12:06 PM 
Posted By Charles on 12 Nov 2010 11:30 AM 
With the Norfolk and Western Class j 611, and Accucraft Mogul under way: the newest coal fired project has begun: CP Hudson.




_*Future boiler projects:*
Accucraft F4/F5 alcohol fired conversion
Accucraft AC-9 (coal fired)_



Am I to understand that you're converting an AC-12 Cab Forward into an AC-9 yellowstone???
That would be quite a task!









Regardless, I can't help but to cringe at the idea of having any southern pacific locomotive be coal fired... All, or at least most, of their engines were oil fired, since coal isn't readily available on the west coast.

Anthony
Yes, we have been working on the valve gear, boiler and body parts for two years. Long process but when done the engine will be done the "GS4" of big engines. As to coal fired, coal was no problem for the operations and service areas of the AC-9, since it was readily available on the El Paso-Tucumcari route. 


The build spec of the AC-12 closely matches the AC-9, with relatively minor differences (some of the big ones include the crossheads, expansion link hangers, cab, tender front, and pilot) between the two. If only we could just put the tender on the opposite end of the AC-12 and call it a day, it would be easy!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

See below for the as built version of the AC-9:


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Is that a coal bunker I see? 
I guess that proves me wrong!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Anthony Duarte on 12 Nov 2010 01:06 PM 
Is that a coal bunker I see? 
I guess that proves me wrong! 


Anthony, 

The AC-9's were delivered from Lima coal fired for the El Paso region. Basically an AC-12 with the cab at the right end and a tender with a bunker instead of holding bunker (Bunker C that is), they were ad-hoc converted to oil in the backshops when they were moved to the Modoc line in the 1950's, which is what your photo shows.


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Well I'm looking forward to seeing that conversion! The AC-9 is one of my favorite engines. Still seems like it would be much more involved then the AC-12 to AC-6 conversion.


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

Charles,
I hope Jim asked you to do the Hudson as 2816 in her Canadian Pacific De-streamlined state. If so, she will be drop dead gorgeous. Stangely enough, I saw this engine up at Banff over the summer and fell in love with her. I wish Accucraft had done a few non streamlined versions.

Rob Meadows


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Rob,
You may recall that I ran my Canadian Pacific H1b (modified from an Aster NYC) Hudson in Sacramento in 2009.
Still not finished as I have to make the new pilot area and a new boiler wrapper, and fix the cab roof.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Anthony
AC-6 is much more involved: different drivers, tender of which are far above the work level of areas such as pilot, deck, cab,reverser, etc.... 



David
Hope to see your conversion at NSS next summer.


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

David,
Indeed I do remember. she is comming along beautifully. However, I don't remember the elephant ears. Did all members of the class sport these? 2816 is still on the Canadian Pacific roster but is smoke deflector free.

Regards,

Rob Meadows
Los Angeles


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I still want to see the N&W 'J' when you finish it.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, did you say that you have converted a Aster Berkshire to coal?


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 

A little revision of what we are doing and planning is below. All the boiler work is spearheaded by our partner Justin Koch (Slipped eccentric is his MLS name). 

Current coal conversion projects (2010-2011): 
-Accucraft Mogul (3 boilers being done this month) 
-Accucraft CP Hudson 
-Accucraft K27 
-Samhongsa N&W J class #611 
-Aster NYC Hudson 

Future conversion projects (2011-2013): 
-Aster Berkshire, coal fired (should be similar to the J boiler) 
-Accucraft AC-9, Alcohol/Coal (converted from the AC-12, see above posts) 
-Accucraft F4/5, Alcohol (offering boiler conversion kits possibly) 
-Aster Challenger, Alcohol/Coal boiler 
-AML 1:29 0-6-0


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

*Thats cool Ryan. Glad to see you will take on a Berk. Will be interesting to see how she comes out.*


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Anthony 

Regarding the use of coal on that part of the Southern Pacific: The SP purchased the El Paso and Southwestern primarily because of its better grades across southern Arizona and New Mexico. At that time the EP&SW had long term contacts with the operators of the Raton coal fields in New Mexico. As part of the ICC approving the purchase [I am sure that there was lobbying from the NM legislators to the ICC], the SP was required to fulfill the terms of the coal purchase contract. Since they has to buy the coal [low grade by Eastern RR standards], and much of the EP&SW locomotive fleet was due for replacement, The AC-9s were designed to burn coal. Other SP classes had some locomotives converted to coal for operation on that part of the line. Needless to say, diesels came early. The AC-9s were later converted to oil for use on the Modoc line. Use in California was a problem since the overall width of the locomotive exceeded the maximum permitted [of course] by law enacted by the California state legislature.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

CP Hudson boiler nearing completion as Justin strives to offer the best boilers both in design and safety:

So, a few more glances at the boiler from starting point to constructed firebox and tubes

Accucraft CP Hudson coal boiler


----------

